# Loss of Organic choce!!!!



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

What's on the ingredient list?


----------



## Garyth (Aug 22, 2014)

I guess its just that new. I can not find anything online for a list of what is in it. I will take a picture of the bag tomorrow and post it up.


----------



## MattArmstrong (Aug 13, 2014)

Garyth said:


> Ok folks. I have been planning on getting a soil based tank started that will provide a natural environ for my fish and hopefully allow me to keep a few more kinds together and breeding. I went through and already made a garden plan if you will for my tank, with fishy walkways and planting areas that will allow hiding spaces and clear views on my drawn plan. Yea I miss my actual garden!!!
> 
> So in searching, researching, categorizing, cross matching, hunting, perusing, type matching, and finally asking. I have found so many folks have been using the Miracle gro organic choice soli/potting mix for their soil based low tech tanks. All methods from slightly rinsed, screened, mineralized, pounded, packed, sifted, piled, mixed, and just plain straight from the bag have been used. Eventually I will decide on which method will work for me once I ask my question.
> 
> Now in looking all over my local area in San Antonio, no one seems to have the MG Organic Choice soil/mix in stock anymore. It seems that the new option that is coming available to all the stores, Walmart/home depot/lowes/local nurseries) is the MG Nature's Care soil and potting mix. Now I have looked at the different ingredient listings, and it seems to have changed quite a bit from the OC brand. Not to mention that the regional variety changes widely based on the state your getting it from. So have anyone tried using this new Nature's care stuff? And if so what did you do to make it safe for your tank? What was your final mix for use?


The MG Organic Choice stuff is available on Amazon.

MG Nature's Care soil and potting mix I found online also says it has "Water Conserve". I think "water conserve" is of no use in an aquarium, but it is unlikely to be harmful (given the product is organic). The home depot page says "Water Conserve gets its moisture holding power from nature, with cool things like yucca and coir." There is also this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyMLfKodNVY -- seems like they are pitching this stuff to hip young people in apartments or people with small patios.

What Diana Walstad liked about Organic Choice was that it was not too "hot" a fertilizer. If the Nature's Care stuff is the same it is probably okay.


----------



## Conrad Todd (Jan 18, 2019)

*Hey I was wondering the exact same thing*

Did you end up using the nature choice stuff? It has more N P P then the organic choice along with that absorbent stuff in it.


----------



## asliceofkate (Nov 3, 2018)

I have been unable to find a replacement for it locally either. I don't know what the retail price is but I think that $32 for 8 quarts that Amazon is asking is too high. Everything I can find locally has either wetting agents or perlite or that water absorber gel. I ended up going with straight pool filter sand out of frustration.


----------

